
Google reinstates federated instant messaging - lorettatylet
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/sysadmin/google-reinstates-federated-instant-messaging
======
mindcrime
Kinda old. Not sure what the state of things is now for general Google Talk /
Hangouts, but it is the case that if you use Google Apps for Business, the
XMPP service still supports full federation.

------
slater
From 2013

